

Hire Programmers Leaving Syria - Doublon
http://www.hireprogrammersleavingsyria.org/

======
rfv
I really feel bad that programmers are considered a privileged breed. I think
most people leaving Syria or whatever other conflict zone are looking for
jobs.

